# Clan Ross



## old maldonian (Jan 16, 2012)

hi all, i am new here and have a request. i have just aquired a hull in 1.96 of the "Clan Ross" passenger cargo ship 1956. unfortunately i only have the plans to deck level not the plans of superstructure etc. has anyone got a copy of these please as i want to build her authentic.
ty maurice


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Some photos of her accomodation (as Kinnaird Castle) here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/50621/title/kinnaird-castle/cat/510 and here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/139077/title/kinnaird-castle/cat/510

also a foredeck view here... http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...94/title/kinnaird-castle-ex-clan-ross/cat/510

and a GA of her sister here.. http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/116959/title/clan-robertson/cat/510

hope this helps


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Full plans of Clan Ross can be bought here:
http://www.modelsbydesign.co.uk/model_boats.aspx


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

It is advt. as MV Clan Ross!
I see a few of my model plans offered.


----------

